# I am in Loooove!!!! (1 Viewer)



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2019)

After the death of my 2 Mini Pincher companions, I swore I would NEVER have another canine companion... the pain of their loss was overwhelming.... however... I was not complete without a dog to share my life with.... soooo.... meet Minni Mouze! She is a 10 week old American Bully.... This is a new breed, that has only been recognized by the AKC since 2014, some say since 2010...  these dogs are not for the faint of heart, lol....  She will be about 19 inches tall, but will weigh in at 80 to 105 pounds.... These are powerful dogs, gentle but very protective...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 9, 2019)

Ah, the problem with dogs, they have such short lives compared to us. I have had two dogs in my life, they say you should have three. The thing is I didn't go out to find a dog, they both found me, so I am waiting for the third.

You call it a dog, but say 'she', so I am guessing a bitch. Time to start training, a well trained dog is a joy. I did not own a lead for my dogs, they wandered free because I knew that 'Oi! heel' would bring them there and 'Stay by' would keep them there on crowded streets or with busy traffic. If Towser saw a rabbit he would tremble all over, but he wouldn't give chase without the say so. Life is much nicer for the dog if it is free to follow its nose and not tied to you all the time, walking sensibly to heel is the starting process. They will learn to obey any signal, better in a way if they have personalised commands or signals, then other people can't confuse them.

I was contrary about naming, Towser means a particularly fierce and aggressive dog, but he was the most gentle you could imagine, the one before was called 'Curly' because he had dead straight hair as a pup, but it curled all over when he grew up.

Wishing you many happy years with your new love


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you, Ollie... Her {Minnie Mouzer} training has already started, we are working on her potty training, her sit and stay commands, and I am teaching her the "leave it" command.... that is for when she bothers stuff she is not supposed to...

I know dogs live short lives, so hopefully I can make her years wonderful...


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 9, 2019)

We said goodbye to my 20 year old CatCat in June...a mere three days later fate brought Potato Cat into our lives.  He has been a boon, as different from my CatCat as night to day.  Rue Dog was convinced that Potato was an invading alien force for the first day or so, but once he figured out his pack liked the ball of floof, he thought it was the greatest thing since bread came sliced.  Rue had never encountered a kitten, so Potato Cat was a bit of a learning curve. Now Potato is almost nine months old and you never see Rue Dog without Potato Cat. 

 Love is not a finite resource, what is needed is the courage to dare to give it again, knowing what is to come when goodbye arrives.  Potato Cat has made Rue an even better dog than he already was...(and yes, Rue Dog has his faults), while Rue has taught Potato to respect boundaries.  

As much as we want to give our pets good, happy lives, I think it is safe to say they enrich ours even more.  Kudos on the new baby...they are worth it.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 9, 2019)

Congratulations on your new bestest friend!

I like her markings. Reminds me of a tuxedo cat. I was wondering if this was common with the breed so I image googled it. The dogs I saw (mostly adults) look like a bulldog/pit mix. Is this accurate?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2019)

Well she is an American Bully... that is the official breed name,  years ago when this breed was starting, there was mastiff, American Pit Bull and Staffordshire Terrier used to create the American Bully, through about 30 years of breeding, a lot of the American Pit Bull aggression has been bred out of the American Bully, yes, they are protective, but they are not as likely to bite even a stranger, unless provoked... the Bully is noted for its ability to read a persons body language to determine it there is a real threat... 

Most Bully owners cut their dogs ears, but I cannot justify that kind of cruelty...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 9, 2019)

Staffs are lovely friendly dogs, and my friend as a teen had a mastiff that could not be kept and went to the RAF to be trained as a guard dog. They sent it back, they could train it to chase and bring someone down, but then it would pin them to the floor and lick their face, it was just a game to him.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 9, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Staffs are lovely friendly dogs, and my friend as a teen had a mastiff that could not be kept and went to the RAF to be trained as a guard dog. They sent it back, they could train it to chase and bring someone down, but then it would pin them to the floor and lick their face, it was just a game to him.



Great dogs, if you don't mind the drool. 

Over here we call them "gentle giants".



Firemajic said:


> Most Bully owners cut their dogs ears, but I cannot justify that kind of cruelty...



Do they stay floppy? If so, don't cut them.

If not, don't cut them. :grin:


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

KenTR said:


> Do they stay floppy? If so, don't cut them.
> 
> If not, don't cut them. :grin:




Exactly!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

Minnie Mouzer aka Smooch [ because of her big sloppy puppy kisses] is doing great with her potty training... seriously, she is so smart, and I am not just saying that because she is my puppy... I am not one to brag, but she is doing fabulously.... she is now going to the door when she wants out... 

I did have to change her diet... when I read the ingredients on the puppy food I noticed there is a lot of grain fillers, so I switched her to a grain free food... Blue Wilderness, Made by Blue Buffalo ....and I supplement her diet with eggs to boost her protein...

I also read that coconut oil is a natural antibiotic and it helps protect her against skin problems...so I have added a tiny amount to her food... she has gained 3  and1/4 pounds in less than a week...


----------



## KenTR (Dec 10, 2019)

Firemajic said:


> Minnie Mouzer aka Smooch [ because of her big sloppy puppy kisses] is doing great with her potty training... seriously, she is so smart, and I am not just saying that because she is my puppy... I am not one to brag, but she is doing fabulously.... she is now going to the door when she wants out...



I'm wondering if it has something to do with her facial markings: that stripe that goes up her nose and the white chest like a border collie, which, last I heard, are supposed to be the most intelligent dog breed.

I have a tuxedo cat and he is by far the most intelligent cat I've ever owned. I've been told that tuxedo cats tend to be intelligent. 

Seems unlikely that a fur pattern could correspond with intelligence but you never know..


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 10, 2019)

My great pyrenees had marvelous leash manners. Most of the time, I'd just put the leash handle in my pocket, and he'd just happily walk along with me. He obeyed the "sit" command, but other than that, being mastiff stock, he had a mind of his own, and his attitude was always, "You're not the boss of me!" LOL


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

KenTR said:


> I'm wondering if it has something to do with her facial markings: that stripe that goes up her nose and the white chest like a border collie, which, last I heard, are supposed to be the most intelligent dog breed.
> 
> I have a tuxedo cat and he is by far the most intelligent cat I've ever owned. I've been told that tuxedo cats tend to be intelligent.
> 
> Seems unlikely that a fur pattern could correspond with intelligence but you never know..




No, it has nothing to do with her markings, she is just a brilliant, exceptional puppy! Just kidding.... kinda... but seriously, I don't know 




Amnesiac said:


> My great pyrenees had marvelous leash manners. Most of the time, I'd just put the leash handle in my pocket, and he'd just happily walk along with me. He obeyed the "sit" command, but other than that, being mastiff stock, he had a mind of his own, and his attitude was always, "You're not the boss of me!" LOL



 LOL... right   Great Pyrenees are such fabulous dogs, I used to be a pet groomer and the Pyrenees are so gentle and mannerly ... Minnie refuses to walk on her leash... she flings herself backwards and growls and has a real temper tantrum... I am hoping I can out smart her.... One web site said that Mastiffs and other bully type dogs do not obey a command unless they understand the logic behind the command...


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 10, 2019)

Your puppy looks amazing. You are in for an amazing adventure!  So glad Smooch has allowed you to be her pack leader.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 10, 2019)

My Mastiff friend (not sure what variety she is) likes to hold the leash handle when when we walk her. No fear of her running off because she's frightened by just about everything: trucks, brooms, placemats, you name it.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> Your puppy looks amazing. You are in for an amazing adventure!  So glad Smooch has allowed you to be her pack leader.



Thank you! I am so thrilled with her...I will post a lot of pics and bore you to death, so you can watch her grow up 




KenTR said:


> My Mastiff friend (not sure what variety she is) likes to hold the leash handle when when we walk her. No fear of her running off because she's frightened by just about everything: trucks, brooms, placemats, you name it.



A cowardly Giant... you should write a children's book... that would be so cool....


----------



## KenTR (Dec 10, 2019)

Doggie pics are never boring.



Firemajic said:


> A cowardly Giant... you should write a children's book... that would be so cool....



That's an idea...perhaps from the POV of a Mastiff: "Why is everyone so scared of me?"


----------



## Biro (Dec 10, 2019)

Firemajic said:


> After the death of my 2 Mini Pincher companions, I swore I would NEVER have another canine companion... the pain of their loss was overwhelming..



There is no pain like it.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 11, 2019)

Biro said:


> There is no pain like it.




Absolutely not.... and until you have lived side by side, with a canine companion, shared your life with them, loved them and been loved by them... you simply will not "get" it....


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2019)

*Smooch goes to the Vet*

Yesterday Smooch [ aka Minnie Mouze] had her fist checkup, She weighed in at 15.4 pounds, The Vet gave her a complete physical exam and said the Smooch is in awesome health .... except for just one thing... I noticed the her right eye looks irritated and sometimes it has a slight discharge, like tears... The Vest said Smooch has something called "Entropion"... This happens when a puppy's eyelid [ usually the lower one] folds inward, causing the eyelashes to grow inward and rub against the cornea, causing irritation. Smooch has to have surgery to fix it... The Vet wants to wait until Smooch is 5 months old before she undergoes this surgery, for now, she is on eye drops... This is an expensive surgery, but I am more than prepared to spend what ever I have to, I want her to be as happy and healthy as she can be...

The Vet said Smooch is going to be a "VERY big girl"... Her bones are massive, and her feet are huge!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 13, 2019)

So it is not just the surgery that will cost, she will cost a fortune to feed. Big dogs have big appetites.


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 20, 2019)

Firemajic said:


> Yesterday Smooch [ aka Minnie Mouze] had her fist checkup, She weighed in at 15.4 pounds, The Vet gave her a complete physical exam and said the Smooch is in awesome health .... except for just one thing... I noticed the her right eye looks irritated and sometimes it has a slight discharge, like tears... The Vest said Smooch has something called "Entropion"... This happens when a puppy's eyelid [ usually the lower one] folds inward, causing the eyelashes to grow inward and rub against the cornea, causing irritation. Smooch has to have surgery to fix it... The Vet wants to wait until Smooch is 5 months old before she undergoes this surgery, for now, she is on eye drops... This is an expensive surgery, but I am more than prepared to spend what ever I have to, I want her to be as happy and healthy as she can be...
> 
> The Vet said Smooch is going to be a "VERY big girl"... Her bones are massive, and her feet are huge!



Entropion is common in human beings, too. If the eyelid droops outward, it's called _extropion,_ Either one is, yes, corrected with minor surgery. No biggie.


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 20, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> So it is not just the surgery that will cost, she will cost a fortune to feed. Big dogs have big appetites.



Interestingly, because giant breeds have a slower metabolism, they don't eat as much as most people think. Small and medium dogs, left to their own devices, will eat a person out of house and home. I currently have a Husky. Holy crap! LOL


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 20, 2019)

Another advantage of having a dog that will come and doesn't need a lead. I said to my friend Mick that his whippet was getting fat, "I know, I haven't fed her for months, it's all the Kentucky fried rat she finds."


----------



## Amnesiac (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2019)

Smoooch is growing! She weighs in at 20.4 pounds, knows her sit, stay, leave it commands, is potty trained, and leash trained... she has another vet visit Friday for her last set of puppy shots... her personality is really starting to show and it is awesome.... well, because she is fearless...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2019)

Firemajic said:


> she is fearless...



That is terrier. There used to be a Yorkie, about half a pound of tiny dog, lived down the road from me. When it got out no one, man or dog, walked down the road its side, everything had to cross over. I have seen it make Alsatians that could have swallowed it whole back down.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 29, 2019)

lol... right! When I was a pet groomer, my worst clients were the tiny canines.... hell hounds.... Smoooch is already alerting me when someone steps on the patio... BEFORE the knock on the door... she does not bark, but instead gives a low growl.... I am sure she thinks it is intimidating....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2019)

That's great she is letting you know quietly, dogs that bark, bark, bark can be a real pain. Sometimes they howl if they are left alone. When wolves are hunting big game the pack spreads out in line across so they cover a strip of territory several miles wide. They stop and howl to each other every so often to stay in touch, so I guess it is the poor lonely dog trying to get back in touch with the humans that make its pack. The way to stop the neighbours complaining is to take your dog with you everywhere   Curly used to come to college with me and wait outside the class until I came out. He was usually pretty good, but he hated uniforms for some reason, I remember leaving him outside the library and keeping an eye on him through the window when he saw a policeman coming. He went about twenty yards toward him and then barked at him from seven or eight feet away all the way past the library before coming back and sitting where I had told him to stay.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 15, 2020)

*Smoooch Proof!*

Smooch is now 31 pounds.... her bark is sounding very impressive, but sadly, her manners are .... well... still a work in progress... sometimes she is exhausting....


----------



## clark (Jan 15, 2020)

FIRE -- I used to train dogs. Can't give you a course  right here, but here are the absolute essentials. Olly made some good comments about a trained dog is a much happier dog. Absolutely. Remember, in human measure, dogs--esp. puppies--all suffer from ADDS: puppy poops on the rug, walks away. If you leap at her, smacking the floor with a rollup newspaper and sharply shouting NO! about * 5 seconds* after she breaks the rule, she does not have the _faintest _idea what she did or why she's being rushed out to the front lawn. Your anger is over nothing and just fuels her conviction that you're probably fuckin' crazy but she loves you anyway. 

YOUR EDGE
Your dog will die for you, if that seems required. They are happy slaves. Your little bitch's single greatest desire in life is to please YOU. So---and this is the adamantine cornerstone of successfully training your dog: you unrelentingly exploit her desire to please you! 

DO NOT PUNISH HER FOR DOING WRONG
PRAISE HER FOR DOING RIGHT

HOUSETRAINING
Puppies play hard, then sleep. When they wake up, they want to pee and poop. Immediately after eating, same thing. So you must arrange your schedule so that someone can rush them outside after waking and eating. And no throwing the pup out in the rain while you stay dry on the porch. You must be right with her, and praise her, hovering--say good! good! and fuss over her when she does her business. 
Ideally, you've got eyes on this critter almost all the time for her first month in her new home. Be observant: if she walks with her hindlegs suddenly going a little stiff or if she's tearing around and suddenly slows--grab her and rush her outside so that you will _create an opportunity_ to tell her how wonderful she is and how much she pleases you. She will associate all this praise with grass, dirt, and having a pee. And it ALWAYS happens when she's outside. Weird how that works, she says to herself.

A good dog trainer rarely needs to punish the dog, because they constantly create opportunities for the dog to succeed.

TREATS FOR SUCCESS??
Two schools of thought on this one:
1. NEVER give a dog a treat on completion of a command. She should do what she's told to earn your approval only, not get something to eat.
2. A small treat DOES indicate your approval. Do it.

I subscribe to no. 2. But NEVER give that very special tidbit for anything but a successfully completed commend

LANGUAGE and WORDS
Dogs neither hear nor understand language. No, she doe NOT understand English. Not one word, And never will. She responds to SOUNDS. So think about a name. "Penelope" is adorable, so cute. As far as she is concerned, her name is PEH. . ." Call that dog: "Here Pestilence!". . .and she'll come running! Plosives and hard consonants are best for names (and in ALL commands, for that matter) "Karen", "Spot", "TiP". . . .good names for females. 

Remember, it's a dog and you have to be in control. When you give a command, MAKE it so. Speak sharply, clearly, and you MUST see that command completed. With a pup, just learning, you'll have to complete the command. "SIT!". . .then gently push the puppy's bum to the floor and praise her, as though she did it.

NEVER repeat a command. "Sit Penelope, c'mon dear, sit for Mommy, sit, sit, sit." 
All with smiles and a loving voice. Would YOU take that seriously?

LEASH TRAINING
Absolutely essential Must do. No choice. Maybe not with a prize Border Collie, Standard Poodle, of German Shepherd. Those breeds are so trainable you could probably do the job from a lounge chair, but I doubt it.

Do two sessions a day, no  more than 5 minutes each. At close to the same times each day.

On the leash you're going to teach the absolute essentials for a well-behaved, happy dog:

*HEEL, COME, SIT, DOWN, HALT, STAY
w, Fire. 

*That's all I've got for now, Fire.



Good luck!I'll bet YouTube has a video on leashtraining!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2020)

H e's right, BF Skinner working in the sixties established that dogs trained on a reward basis learned many times more effectively than those trained on a punishment regime. It is a good trick to make part of her diet dried food, then you can keep it in your pocket and use it for rewards. 'Special treats' tend to be rubbish nutritionally, and if they are extras you end up with a fat dog.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2020)

Ollie, thank you for your helpful hints about using her dried food as a treat 

Clark, thank you so much for all of your help and the time and effort it took to give me such concise information... everything you say to do, is exactly what I am doing, I put a lot of research into Smooch's training plan, and you are spot on!

Smooch knows her basic commands, sit, stay, come, down, leave it, wait and be easy [ she is still in the biting/playing puppy stage]

Here are my issues: Smooch attacks my feet ... when I am walking through the house, she attacks my feet ... when I am working with her teaching commands, she attacks my feet....if I tell her no, she attacks my feet... I try telling her to "sit and stay" when she is doing this, but sometimes nothing works...

Problem 2... when company arrives... Smooch loses her mind and all of her training is but a vague memory...


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 16, 2020)

Dakota-dog is a classic Husky: One step forward, two steps back. Progress a little, regress like hell. He's better, but he's so young, it's slow going. Plus, I'm working lots of odd hours, so leash training hasn't been as consistent as I would prefer.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes, and I think that is a good point, each breed of dog has different qualities that can work for you, or against you...


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2020)

Fire -- Option A.go buy a water pistol that will shoot a very fine, narrow stream of water. When she attacks your feet, shoot her in the head while saying NO!  Option B--get your feet removed and a couple of wheels surgically attached. I recommend Option A.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 16, 2020)

She's young yet, a lot of that sort of behaviour will change over the next year. When he was a puppy Towser was fascinated by the back of our daughter's wellie boots and would chase her everywhere   Wouldn't have dreamed of it as a grown dog. Don't be deceived because she is big, she is still a puppy.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2020)

Clark, at this point, I am willing to go for option B  lol.... but until then, I will try option A....

Ollie... you are right, she is still not yet 4 months old, so patience ... and I mean a LOT of patience is needed...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey, that is half the fun. It is like teaching a child, you see them grow and develop in ways you want them to, and of course it takes effort, but just about anything worthwhile does.
I reckon eighteen months and a dog will start getting sensible, two and they are properly adult. That means you only have a bit over a year of this, make the most of it, she will never be like it again.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2020)

You are right, Ollie... I knew what I was getting when I wanted a Bully... they are stubborn dogs, with a zest for life, and they do NOT blindly follow orders, like a puppet...she is a challenge and I would not have it any other way...


----------



## clark (Jan 17, 2020)

FIRE & OLLY -- There is a light, airy, touchy-feely, fondly lovey-dovey undercurrent in this exchange between you two dewy-eyed dog lovers  . . ! A trained puppy is a PUPPET? And. . . .hello?. . . hello? . . . --operator, there's something wrong with this connection. I'm hearing gibberish at the other end. For a moment it sounded like my party said she wanted her dog to be a free spirit and NOT follow orders (clark and the operator laugh hysterically for a minute)! Operator: "Oh Sir! that's the craziest thing I've heard since Uncle Joe's joke about the honest politician. I'll get right on it."

Olly's right, she is a puppy and you want to enjoy her. Make training a BAG OF FUN for her. Easy to do. You really can have your cake and eat it too. My puppies were always full of fun and enjoying life, and by 8 months they had the basics down pat. They didn't even realize they were being trained. . . .


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2020)

clark said:


> FIRE & OLLY -- There is a light, airy, touchy-feely, fondly lovey-dovey undercurrent in this exchange between you two dewy-eyed dog lovers  . . ! A trained puppy is a PUPPET? And. . . .hello?. . . hello? . . . --operator, there's something wrong with this connection. I'm hearing gibberish at the other end. For a moment it sounded like my party said she wanted her dog to be a free spirit and NOT follow orders (clark and the operator laugh hysterically for a minute)! Operator: "Oh Sir! that's the craziest thing I've heard since Uncle Joe's joke about the honest politician. I'll get right on it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 25, 2020)

After destroying her new toys, Smooch relaxes on the couch.... Her manners are slowly improving and she is starting to be more aware of what I am doing, if I am snoozing on the couch, she will join me, instead of demanding play time...

I am going to take her to get her nails trimmed and to check out some obedience classes...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 8, 2020)

5 months old and 50 pounds, Smoooch is a big bundle of trouble.... Her bark sounds very intimidating, and her attitude matches her bark... today, while walking around the hood, a large dog on a long chain lunged at me and Smoooch, and Smoooch put herself between me and the angry canine... she did not bark or growl, she stood her ground and stared the dog down...

She is still exhausting and demanding, but can be redirected to play on her own... I have registered her with the local dog park and we go there almost daily, so far no one else has been there while we were there, but I think Smooch will be ok to play with other dogs... Watching her mature and having her in my life is amazing...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 25, 2020)

I am of course staying in, under lockdown to stay safe and do my part to not spread anything, or catch anything, as a result of that, Smoooch is also, no trips to the farm store, or the park and as I do not have a fenced in yard, Smoooch lives her life on a leash... and it is %$*&^@$ tiresome.... She whines and goes from window to window... I feel sorry for her because this is her first Spring and she is enchanted with birds and all the new smells... I play a lot of games with her and I work on her training... but damn, as soon as I sit down to watch TV or get on my laptop there she is whining... bringing me her toys... she howled  outside my art studio when I was trying to do some glass art... she is not allowed in my studio when the torch is going, I have to wear protective eye glasses and if she looks at the flame she can damage her eyes and eventually go blind... plus there are many other dangers...

anyway, she had a good day last week when my friend needed me to take care of her daughter... Smoooch loves kids, so she had a blast....
Her friend is 11 years old and Smoooch is over 5 months old and over 50 pounds... Her surgery is in 2 weeks and I will be so happy to get that over with... she will be spayed and have her eye fixed... then maybe by then, this isolation will be over, Smoooch will be recovered, then we can hit some trails and enjoy her first summer...


----------



## Neetu (Mar 26, 2020)

Good for you, Fire. A beautiful pup! That's what I said after losing two of mine, both of whom died before they turned 10. I felt spent emotionally. No, not again, just to lose again. It was my daughter, a teen at the time, who said she couldn't bear to live without a dog. So we went to a shelter and found this guy, a little beagle who was crouching in the corner of a crate, almost invisible. He made eye contact with us and oh boy, those big, beady eyes! Couldn't just leave him there!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 26, 2020)

How completely adorable! Look at his eyes... makes me wonder about his past and how he came to be at the shelter... I am glad you took a chance on him...


----------



## Neetu (Mar 26, 2020)

Fire, Beau was in an awful state when he was found wandering on some farm in VA with 3 other beagles. The shelter was home to him for almost 3 months after the other three pups were adopted. He suffered from fear and anxiety so badly, it took us a month at least of lots of loving, cuddling and holding to get him to trust us. He shook like a leaf in a storm at first. To trust outsiders took him about a year. He just clung to me the whole time when someone came to visit. He is completely transformed now. A first hand experience at how love can heal.  I'm glad you got one for yourself!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 26, 2020)

How sad, but what a wonderful turn of events for him... this is a fabulous story, and I am so glad you shared it... give him a hug from me


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 26, 2020)

Neetu, this is a poem I wrote for NaPo 2018... it reminded me of Beau....

Canine Compassion

I see your heart and soul 
in your gentle deep brown eyes
the trust and love you offer me
is pure and undisguised 

Life has not been kind to you
your body trembles with pain
savage wounds and open sores
scares left by a cruel chain

All your life you never asked
for more than your moral right
to be allowed to live and love
and not be trained to fight

I step closer to the bars
meeting eye to eye
the sign says this is your last chance
tomorrow you will die

I will take you home with me
to spend your last few years
give you love that you deserve
erase your life long fear

I need you and you need me
together we will heal
you love me already
and my heart is yours to steal....


----------



## Neetu (Mar 26, 2020)

I just gave him a hug from you.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 10, 2020)

Smoooch has settled in to our new home and she digs her new back yard  I mean she really digs up EVERYTHING... 

The house I bought had a swimming pool which took up almost the entire back yard, leaving little room for Smoooch to play, so I had it removed, I have not had the big hole filled in yet, and there is a lot of sand in the bottom of the pool pit and Smoooch is addicted to digging there... 

We have 4 resident red squirrels that nest in our yard and they have developed a love/hate relationship... the squirrels love to tease Smoooch, and she HATES it....
this is a pic of Smoooch's sandpit where she digs for hours...
'


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 10, 2020)

I used to take Towser to tooting common. There is a cafe with outside tables and a strip of oak trees behind it, with squirrels. The squirrels are well used to dogs and hop about on the ground 'til the last minute, then whisk up a tree, meanwhile the squirrels the other end come down, the dog runs up the other end. I would sit and drink coffee watching the dog get exercise running back and forth from one end to the other non-stop. Towser would also dig for hours if he thought he had smelled something.
he couldn't have been more different from Smooch, small with spaniel eyes and ears, and a dog not a bitch, but I guess dogs are dogs


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 10, 2020)

lol... yeah... I think these squirrels know Smoooch's limitations, they run up the tree just out of her reach, hang upside down and swish their tail and bark at her, while she sits silently at the foot of the tree gazing longingly at them.... it keeps her busy...


----------



## Liomer (Aug 17, 2020)

I congratulate you ! Falling in love is a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 17, 2020)

*Sometimes we don't get what we want, but we get what we need *

Smooch is one year old  I did not set out to have a Pit Bull as my companion, but that is what I got, and she is one of the best things that has happened to me.... each day she does something so goofy that I can't stop laughing, she is silly and she is intelligent, she is protective and brave and she is a coward [ she is afraid of cats] and she is soooo much fun...Smoooch has been a lot of company during the pandemic and has made my house a home... I am looking forward to traveling with her and having many adventures, when it is safe to do so....


ATTACH=CONFIG]26153[/ATTACH]


----------



## BostonsOwn (Nov 18, 2020)

That’s a cute dog!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 25, 2021)

*Parting is such sweet sorrow!!*




Pics of Smoooch kissing me bye as I am trying unsuccessfully to leave her... last pic, in sheer desperation, Smoooch launches all 70 pounds of pure Pit bull determination and knocks me down on the couch.... she wins! She took her rightful place in the front seat of the car... nooo, NOT as the DRIVER!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2022)

Smooch will be 3 years old in October, and she is completely fabulous.... I am learning the hard way that she, being a Pit Bull, is not welcome in a lot of places where other dogs are free to enjoy... she is well behaved and gentle, and she loves EVERYONE, but there is a huge prejudice against her breed and she is judged vicious.... while walking her on a leash, in my neighborhood, someone yelled at me from across the street... "I will shoot that dog if she comes near me"....., all the while Smooch was wagging her tail....

I understand the fear most people have when they see a Pitbull, but I am sorry it is that way....


----------

